# Restaurant Supply



## pops6927 (Mar 3, 2010)

A new one opened up on Alta Mere in SW Fort Worth, called 'AceMart'.  They're site is:
http://www.acemart.com/index.ep
Wife went there and got a new heavy duty frypan and bought me a new boning knife; a Dexter 6" stiff blade straight boner.  Love the Sani-Safe line; they're not real expensive and hold their edge and sharpen nicely.  Check 'em out!


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 3, 2010)

That's awesome!!!


is this the knife your talking about??

http://www.acemart.com/prod4530.html

There are some great prices there and COMPLETE selection too!!! Very cool. I just get off on shopping!!!


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear ya, I just bought a stainless pan 13x13x6, $16.00 to replace all the disposable aluminum pans I just throw away, no more. I have a lot of items from the restaurant supply down the street from my shop. Alot cheaper than Wally World by far.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, that's the one!

Anyone else have links to Restaurant Supplies in their areas that have good products and good deals that you can order from?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 3, 2010)

I went to my local Restaurant Depot and the made me show a "Restaurant Business License" and "Tax ID #".

I have a MN Tax ID #, but don't have the Restaurant License.  Anyone else run into this?  Do the other suppliers require a license?


Todd


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 3, 2010)

ALL YOU NEED IS THAT STATE TAX ID #... you do not need a restaurant license.

We are a NON-PROFIT dog rescue and just used the State ID Tax #.

They should have let you join. Go to their website and read the requirements carefully. Then JOIN from the web iste and take the paperwork in with you. That's what we did...


----------



## deltadude (Mar 3, 2010)

When looking at restaurant supply stores, there are some that have huge supplies of used equipment.  They buy out restaurant equip of rest. going out of business. The best ones are not some fancy store front, they often have a bit of a run down appearance and are usually located in older commercial areas.  Find those kind of stores, they are always willing to negotiate prices.  Of course you are not going to get much of a break on new items, but if you have a few used items in mind, keep the new items you want in the back of your mind and see if you can get them lumped into a package deal.  Offer cash and they usually will make a good deal.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 3, 2010)

We only have one food service supply company near us. He has no set store hours it is just hit and miss as to whether or not he is open. Finally found him open a few weeks back and went in. It's one of those places deltadude describes. Just a small little store front in the old part of downtown. I was hoping to find some used stainless steel pans and some other goodies. 

The guy does not deal in used equipment. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Says he won't buy other peoples junk. Which is fine I can understand he is basically a one man operation and dosen't have the time it takes to deal in used stuff with a low profit margin. 
He was more than happy to show me his new stuff which was WAAAYYY overpriced. I could buy aluminum foil pans for 5 years for what he wanted for one stainless 13X13X6 pan!!

So I watch Craigslist like a hawk!! There is alot of stuff on Ebay too if you want to deal with Paypal hassles etc.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to show a certificate issued by Illinois with the Tax ID number on it when I showed up @ RD after registering online.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 3, 2010)

Pops, been shopping at AceMart in Haltom City for years. And they could care less about a tax id and/or a rest license. Very affordable.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 3, 2010)

I have found GREAT deals on all kinds of things from utensils to large equipment on on-line auctions.
Double Take Auctions is a one I browse regularly
http://www.doubletakeauctions.com/
and another is Fast Track Auctions
http://www.bidfta.com/

Check em out!!!


----------



## jdt (Mar 3, 2010)

we have a very good local one, the website is only ok, going into the store is amazing, 8000 sq feet of joy

http://www.boltonhay.com/index.asp

I didn't see that particular knife on there but they have pretty good prices on dexter russell stuff, the 6" wide boning in high carbon steel version with beech handle is $16.76 and $17 for the rosewood so I assume the sani safe is in that price range. 
This place makes me drool, $20,000 floor mixers, $10,000 slicers, $50.000 pizza ovens lol.


----------

